# [solved] Make "need net" require only one interface?

## geekamole

I get the impression this changed when I migrated to OpenRC. My server has several interfaces, some of which have static addresses and others of which have DHCP (dhcpcd). When the cable is unplugged for a DHCP interface, every service on the system with "need net" stops and goes into "scheduled" state. Several of those services are useful to me even if the internet is down for some reason.

I have a feeling the old behavior was that "need net" just required a single interface to be up. Is there some easy way to configure the system that way (or better, to specify a subset of the system interfaces that are important) or will I have to go hacking on a copy of /etc/init.d/net.lo ?Last edited by geekamole on Sun Dec 04, 2011 6:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

geekamole,

You didn't migrate your settings to /etc/rc.conf

Thats an old file in a new location for baselayout2 with a slightly changed syntax from baselayout1

----------

## geekamole

wow...I think I did but must have missed that. Fourth paragraph! Thanks!

----------

